# Un oscilador RF Alta potencia que encontre funcionara?



## DavidGuetta (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola, necesito por enesima vez su cordial ayuda, es que hoy encontre un circuito oscilador de RF con los mosfets IRF510 y es como de 200 KHz a 10 mhz. Según el auto el circuito produce alrededor de 20 watts de RF e incluso mas. Esta es la pagina: http://skemarangkaian.com/high-output-power-rf-push-pull-mosfet-oscillator/#more-597

 busquen los materiales que dan ahi y se darán cuenta que C1 dice ''choose for your desired frequency''. Traducido dice: ''Elegir para la frecuencia deseada''. En mi caso quiero ponerle en C1 un condensador de 27pF y en la realimentación del circuito ponerle condensadores de 22pF (C2 y C3). Mi idea es que el circuito oscile dentro de la VHF y exactamente entre 80 y 100 MHz. No se alarmen por la monstruosidad que les digo. Uds dirán que el irf510 nunca llegara a esa frecuencia. Están en lo correcto y yo creo que tambien estoy en lo correcto, pero hay que saber que este es un multivibrador y cada mosfet hace la mitad de la onda. Osea trabajan entre 40 a 50 MHz. Esta es una frecuencia segura, ya que he visto por ahi un ampli de 500W para 50MHz usando solo IRF510 y otro con IRF630 a 50 MHz igual. Es para una emisora de 15-20 watts sencillo y con materiales de facil adquisicion y bajo coste. servira? gracias!

AAAH! y PAD 1 al 3 son conectores para la bobina. Es con toma central. Quiero usar una de 6 vueltas con toma central en la 3º vuelta...


----------



## kjsesrr (Sep 4, 2012)

ola amijo nomas una pregunta te funciono el cuircuito de alta frecuencia


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 4, 2012)

No lo he armado aun


----------



## kjsesrr (Sep 5, 2012)

Material:
2 resistencias de 10 k ohms
2 capacitores de disco uno de 47 pf  y otro de 68 pf
1 led 
1 microswitch  de 1 polo o de 2 como ustedes prefieran
Cable de 2 polos de preferencia de color negro y rojo
Alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1.5mm o del numero 16 o 18
Alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0.5mm o del numero 20
Transistor muy importante pues es el corazón del jammer solo hay 3 que funcionan correctamente y son el 2SC2078 pero no cualquiera debe ser forzosamente del fabricante sanyo o Mitsubishi. Otro trnasistor IRF540 ojo dije 540 no 540N ok del fabricnate IR, y el ultimo que funciona muy bien el 2SK410 del fabricante Hitachi este transisor es muy caro pero vale la pena también es muy difícil de encontrar.
Nota: todos los transitores deben ser original y no remplazos  ni genéricos por que no funcionan correctamente el 2078 esta alrededor de 200 pesos y el mas económico es el irf540 que esta en 50 pesos el 2sk410 es el mas caro de todos y difícil de encontrar este transistor esta alrededor de 700 a 800 pesos.
Proceso de armado de jammer
Primero debes hacer una bobina cuadrada usa 3 pilas de 9 volts juntar y ahí empieza a dar vueltas con el alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1.5mm deben ser de 15 a 17 vueltas. 
Y ahora haremos en la segunda bobina esta va encima de la primer bobina y debe ir colocada a lasegunda vuelta de la primer bobina es decir cuando hagas tu primer bobina a la segunda vuelta te detienes y empiezas a armar tu segunda bobina recuerda debe ser encima del alambre y debes dar 150 vuelta recuerda a la segunda vuelta esto es muy importante por que si no no funciona si colocas mal la bobina y deber ser 150 vueltas.
Debe quedar asi 
Cuando tengas tu bobina hecha vamos a conectar el transistor vamos a manejarlo asi son 3 patitas es izquierda en medio y derecha bueno si usas el 2078 o el k410  deveras usar una resistencia de 10k y ponerlo de patita izquierda y la de emdeio haciendo un puente, después con un capacitor de 47 pf deberas ponerlo de la patita de en medio a la patita derecha formando otro puente y por ultimo poner el capacitor de 68 pf en la patita izquierda.


----------



## hackcab123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola *kjsesrr* ya lo probastes y si te funciona? otra cosa, podrias subir mas grandes las imagenes, se ve que es mas facil este circuito... saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Ese de las espiras grandes creo que lo probó SSTC , habria que preguntarle a él


----------



## kjsesrr (Oct 6, 2012)

ola verda no pues me falta el transistor tiene que sre original

eson son otros manuales 
Ese de las espiras grandes creo que lo probó SSTC que es SSTC


----------



## hackcab123 (Oct 11, 2012)

kjsesrr dijo:


> ola verda no pues me falta el transistor tiene que sre original
> 
> eson son otros manuales
> Ese de las espiras grandes creo que lo probó SSTC que es SSTC



gracias por sus respuestas... yo tengo varios manuales espero subirlos pronto, es que no tengo casi tiempo.... saludos


----------

